# Visa That Fits Your Lifestyle



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

SRRV= no annual report.

Have fun guys, I am going diving.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> SRRV= no annual report.
> 
> Have fun guys, I am going diving.


310 peso annual reporting, $360 no annual reporting, let me think about it for a moment🤔


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Went back to Santa Rosa today in an out in 15 mins ! No body else there ! ACR and receipt returned ! One thing we need to remember is its not the fault of the office staff at each BI office ! They are doing their job as best they can ! Its the infastructure that is the problem !


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> 310 peso annual reporting, $360 no annual reporting, let me think about it for a moment🤔


Multiple trips to the BI every few months or on line every 3 years

LSVVE 6 months cost 11,500

Times two and convert is over $478 per year.

Unlimited entry and exit (pre covid) or risk losing remaining time if you need or want to leave the country.

Let me think about that for a moment lol


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> Multiple trips to the BI every few months or on line every 3 years


Being on the free BB I didn't realise the 13a had so many reoccurring costs other than the yearly reporting.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> Being on the free BB I didn't realise the 13a had so many reoccurring costs other than the yearly reporting.


The costs are for sure transportation but yearly check in is 310 pesos, and then every 5 years $50 USD to renew the card.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Gary D said:


> Being on the free BB I didn't realise the 13a had so many reoccurring costs other than the yearly reporting.


The 13a once permanent has the Annual Report php 310 and every 5 year ACR card renewal $50. So the cost are actually minimal. A lot less than leaving every year on a BB trip out of country or every 3 years on a 9a.

Chuck


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bidrod said:


> The 13a once permanent has the Annual Report php 310 and every 5 year ACR card renewal $50. So the cost are actually minimal. A lot less than leaving every year on a BB trip out of country or every 3 years on a 9a.
> 
> Chuck


If it wasn't for covid we would be snowbirding so BB is the most appropriate route at the moment. I can see going the 13a route sometime down the road.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> Multiple trips to the BI every few months or on line every 3 years


Nope. The annual report is for the 13a visa - and is our only visit to BI for the entire year (the tourist visa has a built in annual report). Total cost of 13a annual report p310. $6 a year for my visa, and only p11,000 to get the visa initially... yeah... I like the 13a. Glad there are options for everyone.


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Being on the free BB I didn't realise the 13a had so many reoccurring costs other than the yearly reporting.


$360 per year vs the cost of a wedding?


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Manitoba said:


> $360 per year vs the cost of a wedding?


 Mayor's office is cheap! lol

Chuck


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Rick, some like the thought of commitment and some love the thought of the dive and independence as a lifestyle/independent choice. We are all individuals with differing needs and availability of services within this country. Annual reporting? I wish, as a gay couple that ain't going to happen here so until I decide to draw a pension from my superannuation account, a recognised pension with the now defunct PRA,,,,,,, It was done incorrectly in my opinion,,, until then I will be the first person in my local immi office and pay my fees every 59 days as I have little choice,,,,, others like yourself do. To date.
As a side note if one day the republic of the Philippines would/could allow same sex marriage? Doh, they won't even recognise divorce, when they do perhaps we can have voice mail, companies that update at least every 5 or 10 years their contact details on the internet, honouring warranties and further, equality, equal rites,,,,,,,,,,, this is where I live and deal with all of the above and other frustrations. I'm getting there and yes I made my choice to do to tourist immi route and pay the fees as a tourist because unlike most countries our relationship is not recognised here. The bonus is that I have a 25 +25 year lease on our beach house and the inconvenience of rocking up every 59 days to extend my visa most times find a new restaurant to try and extra shopping experiences. I'm happy to pay my PHP 20 or 30K a year for visa renewal and not pay 120+k in rates annually in Oz instead of 4.2K here nor 18/20+k per month instead of 4.5k per month living here, in the end the visa fees are negligible and in fact offer other opportunities and then some.

Waffled on enough but my point is we all made a choice and live, make better we do in the Philippines.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Manitoba said:


> $360 per year vs the cost of a wedding?


You got a good point there LOL... I was waiting for that lol... you win Rick! And I understand why many refuse to marry.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

M.C.A. said:


> You got a good point there LOL... I was waiting for that lol... you win Rick! And I understand why many refuse to marry.


My budget was about $750, It was our 25th anniversary 3 days ago so that's $30 a year.lol.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Gary D said:


> My budget was about $750, It was our 25th anniversary 3 days ago so that's $30 a year.lol.


Congratulations Gary on your 25th wedding anniversary. I hear you, I've been married 33 years and have 3 adopted kids and now two grand kids and I know what it's like being alone on the ship or stuck working in the US (couldn't afford to get my kids out) it was pretty lonely for me and all those fancy toys and work buddies running around didn't fill that missing void of my grand kids saying "I love you Daddy".


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

There are generally 3 ways that foreigners stay here.

SRRV
BB
Tourist visa on extensions

As far as I can see the numbers here on work visa SRIV or other types of visas is much smaller than these 3 but I have no hard numbers on that.

Everyone has different circumstances and needs. Some value our time away from an official office more than others. Some can afford the SRRV deposit easier than others, some like the simplicity of getting started with tourist visa and extensions.

For me it was Canadian tax law that swayed my decision. By having a SRRV, it was bullet proof that I was a non resident of Canada for tax purposes, I have saved much more than my deposit and annual fees. If I buy a condo or long term lease, something I am not thinking about at present, my costs here will be minimal.

I have zero intention of marrying again, if a long term GF insisted on marriage as a condition of staying together, I would most likely be saying good bye. Tourist visa is not a good fit for me because of Canadian taxes.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Manitoba said:


> There are generally 3 ways that foreigners stay here.
> 
> SRRV
> BB
> Tourist visa on extensions


I know a lot more people on a 13a than a SRRV. Might vary a lot by city/island...


----------



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

Tukaram said:


> I know a lot more people on a 13a than a SRRV. Might vary a lot by city/island...


If you are married to a local, your social cohort will more likely be others married to locals, hence more 13a visas.

I really do not know what type of visa many of my friends here are on, it is something that generally does not come up that much in conservation unless someone has a question on visa or a (horror) story to tell about renewals.


----------

